# National Geogrphic aquarium filters



## jlee204

Does anyone have this filter? Which way should the two filters (not the carbon) be facing? The instructions are not very clear.


http://www.petsmart.com/fish/filters/national-geographic-trade-aquarium-filter-zid36-22002/cat-36-catid-300088


----------



## coralbandit

I don't own this filter,nor could I find any accurate info(like you).I found this
http://www.petsmart.com/fish/filter...ter-cartridge-zid36-21331/cat-36-catid-300019
and from the pics I would think it really doesn't matter?If the two sides are different color then blue usaully goes first(don't ask me why)?If they are the same then there is no difference.
As far as the carbon goes cut one side of the pad and dump it out(into the garbage).There is not enough carbon there for 5g for 1 week !It is quickly depleted and then becomes useless.You don't need to change filter pads,only rinse or clean them in tank water(during water change in the bucket of waste water).If you do this then you will not need new pads(EVER).If you think you need new pads DON'T THROW OUT the old one,just "gut it" and keep the framework.Then you can buy "cut to fit " pads and save a ton of money and build better cartridge(many supplier sell cut to fit down to 50 microns which is seriously "tight").


----------



## StevenT

Throw the whole thing in the garbage and get yourself a sponge filter. Hob cartridge filters suck. As a matter of fact all hob filters are a ripoff. A sponge filter and air pump are cheaper work better and last forever. I have sponges here that are 10 years old.


----------



## Oddball Fish

From what i can find, that setup is new, and comes as a complete kit.

Called = Half-Moon Aqua Oasis Starter Kit

It's just like the Aqueon, with the 2.5 gal, filter, LED lights and bowfront shape but a tad cheaper.

Wonder if Nat. Geo, didnt commission Aqueon to make that filter for them and just hang their name on it ??? lots of companies do that, Its called Proprietary Products.

What happens is, like i pay Coral bandit some money to put my name on some of his good fish food, then i sell it as my own, and create a customer base for myself.


----------



## caps

After 10+ years of owning and taking care of my aquariums, I decided to upgrade to a 46 gallon tank. I bought the NatGeo CF80 canister filter. I followed all instruction on set up and maintenance. My water is always cloudy. I have replaced 1/3rd of the water, added conditioners, and clarifiers. Every day a fish is dead or dying. HELP test strips say ammonia 3.0 gh 180 kh 80-120 ph 6.5-7.0 no2 .05 no3 20.


----------



## majerah1

Did you happen to cycle the filter before adding fish?


----------



## Summer

yes it sounds like the new tank wasnt cycled. You''ll need an API test kit and any time the ammonia or nitrites rise you need to do a hefty water change.


----------

